# Best Homemade Tools >  Machine Tool Dial Making Fixture

## rossbotics

This tool was made for the purpose of reproducing the manufactures original machine tool dials; it will also function as a dividing head for general dividing as well, what intrigued me to make this tool was that I needed new machine dials for a 1950’s surface grinder that I had previously restored and posted on homemadetools.net, the dials were almost unreadable, I knew this would be a very time consuming project (and it was!!) but that’s what this site is all about, there are companies out there that will make any dial of your design but they are very expensive, in the manufacturers factory they would roll the graduations and figures onto a blank, like knurling, or they would print it, etch it, Etc.

The main spindle is supported by 2-6208 shielded ball bearings, the worm crank is supported by 2–R-8 shielded bearings making its movement very smoothly, the spindle is bored for 5-C collets or it will accept a 3 jaw chuck or face plate with a 5-C adapter, it has a 40-1 gear ratio like most dividing heads have, I made a 20 hole dividing plate which will accommodate the most common divisions on a machine tool dial such as 50-100-200, other plates can be made to obtain other divisions to ones needs,

Everything including the gears and dividing plates were designed and made in the shop with aid of Auto Sketch, with the exception of purchased hardware items. It is a solid and rigid tool, it is very easy to setup and use, it uses standard 1/8” figures with a 5/16” square shank, and everything is totally adjustable to accommodate any size dial one wishes to make, the graduations were engraved on using a 1/4" round HSS tool bit ground to a 60° point, I have included multiple photos of the tools construction along with photos of making a new dial from scratch for my surface grinder, the dial I made has 100 divisions each division represents .0005”- one half a thousands, one revolution of the dial is .050”- 50 thousands.

There is a downloadable complete set of cad drawings with documentation and numerous photos on how to build this tool from scratch in your own shop; this would be a challenging project for anyone.

Click the link below to instantly purchase a set of these plans

http://www.homemadetools.net/forum/m...-fixture-57783


As always
Thanks for looking and happy machining
Doug

Down below are some photos of the tools parts and construction along with a completed dial



Completed parts ready for assembly



Rear view



Front view



Side view



Side view



Locating the top of the dial blank



Locating the face of the dial blank



Engraving the graduations



Engraving completed



Stamping the figures



Complete dial



Installed on the surface grinder

Click the link below to instantly purchase a set of these plans

http://www.homemadetools.net/forum/m...-fixture-57783

----------

Al8236 (Jan 7, 2017),

AmateurMachinist (Apr 7, 2019),

aphilipmarcou (Feb 8, 2017),

benkeller3 (Jan 16, 2017),

Bobinwa (Jan 6, 2017),

bobs409 (Jan 16, 2017),

C-Bag (Jan 3, 2017),

Charron63 (Nov 30, 2017),

Frank S (Jan 3, 2017),

Gary A. Wills (Jan 30, 2018),

high-side (Sep 24, 2019),

Jon (Jan 5, 2017),

LMMasterMariner (Feb 16, 2017),

Lockstocknbarrel (Jan 24, 2021),

mattthemuppet (Jan 5, 2017),

Metallurg33 (Jul 1, 2022),

mklotz (Jan 3, 2017),

Moby Duck (Jan 7, 2017),

mr95gst (Jan 16, 2017),

Okapi (Dec 21, 2018),

olderdan (Jan 5, 2017),

old_toolmaker (Nov 5, 2021),

Paul Jones (Jan 4, 2017),

PJs (Jan 4, 2017),

Ropetangler (Feb 13, 2017),

Seedtick (Jan 6, 2017),

Stirmind (Jan 16, 2017),

Tonyg (Sep 19, 2019),

Toolmaker51 (Jan 4, 2017),

ttmrj (May 28, 2022),

Vyacheslav.Nevolya (Jan 6, 2017),

Woodgeezr (Jan 7, 2017)

----------


## Frank S

Very nice I particularly like the numbering punch fixture

----------


## Paul Jones

Doug,

Thank you for another example of outstanding toolmaker projects. I have been fascinated by the construction of high quality machine tool dials and your specialized tool design takes the cake. The figure stamping jig is the icing on the cake. I will be buying your plans when these become available. 

Thank you for your posting and I wish you and your family a Happy New Year.

Regards, Paul

----------


## mattthemuppet

beautiful and useful  :Smile:

----------


## Jon

Congratulations rossbotics - your Machine Tool Dial Making Fixture is the Homemade Tool of the Week!

A clear standout winner this week. That's a rarity, and a difficult one to achieve here. Interestingly, we had three identification tools this week: a Thread Checking Caddy by Paul Jones, a Metal Identification Tool by mklotz, and Thread Gauges by rgsparber. Also a nice Screw Trimming Jig by bobs409, a Bullet Trap by frugalolgeezer, and a Leather Hatchet Handle by frugalolgeezer.

This is your 11th win; the most by any member. Here are all of your previous wins:





 






Height and Square Gauge  by rossbotics 

tags:
gauge, square, dial indicator, height gauge 





 






Filing Machine  by rossbotics 

tags:
file, gunsmithing, motor 





 






Slitting Saw Arbor  by rossbotics 

tags:
machining, arbor, slitting saw 





 






Threading Insert Tool Holder  by rossbotics 

tags:
lathe, tool holder, threading 












Toolmaker's Vise
 by rossbotics

tags: vise, machining












Indexing Fixture
 by rossbotics

tags: gears, indexing unit, fixture












Gear Cutter Arbor
 by rossbotics

tags: arbor, gears, cutting tool












Direct Indexing Sharpening Fixture
 by rossbotics

tags: sharpening, fixture












Tool Post Grinder
 by rossbotics

tags: grinder, pulley, tool post















End Mill Sharpening Fixture
 by rossbotics

tags:
fixture 





You'll be receiving a $25 online gift card, in your choice of Amazon, PayPal, Giftrocket, or bitcoin. Please PM me your current email address and gift card choice and I'll get it sent over right away.

Congrats again and nice job!  :Thumbs Up:

----------

PJs (Jan 6, 2017),

rossbotics (Dec 1, 2017)

----------


## Moby Duck

Brilliant job. It must have been easy to pick the tool of the week this week. A well deserved award.

----------


## DIYer

Thanks rossbotics! We've added your Dial Making Fixture to our Measuring and Marking category,
as well as to your builder page: rossbotics's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Dial Making Fixture
 by rossbotics

tags:
fixture

----------

Brian.Huff (Jan 17, 2017)

----------


## Brian.Huff

I'm not sure what is more beautiful, the finished Dial or the indexing tool that made it?
Either way, damn nice work Sir!

----------


## rossbotics

Thank You
for your compliment 
Bryan

----------


## Jon

This is currently our #1 most-thanked tool post, and the competition is tough around here.  :Cool: 

Just a note that rossbotics has created _extremely_ detailed plans for making this tool, with 26 technical drawings, 33 color photographs, and a 9-page PDF document including a Bill of Materials. Plans can be downloaded instantly for $10:

Click here to buy plans for rossbotics's Machine Tool Dial Making Fixture

If you build this tool and post about it on this forum, you can get another set of rossbotics's plans for free.  :Smile:

----------


## Tonyg

As usual fantastic quality work with great documentation and photographs.

----------


## old_toolmaker

Very nice workmanship as always Doug, and very well documented. I always like seeing your work!
Dick

----------

